# Experience with Golden Rose Kennels?



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have gotten in touch with a breeder that is a member of the GRCA and the Tarheel Golden Retriever Club about a litter of puppies that will be born later this year. I was wondering if anyone has had experience Golden Rose Kennels and any advice that can be given. 

She has two upcoming litters currently. One litter is with Flame (Golden Rose Kennel) with the sire being AKC Champion GCH Eldorado’s Promises D’Best H3x. The price of these puppies is $1500. The second litter she is hoping will be bred in September and born in November. The dam for this litter is Summer (Golden Rose Kennel) with the sire being Oakley (Golden Rose Kennel). The price of these puppies would be $900. 

I was a bit wary at first because of this big price difference, so I asked why there was a price difference. She told me that Flame's puppies were more expensive because both the dam and the sire are AKC Champions, whereas Summer and Oakley are not. 

Should I keep in contact with her about Summer and Oakley's litter? If you have seen my previous posts, you know that I have been looking for puppies that are a maximum of $1250, but I don't want to commit to a litter just because they are in my price range. I want to make sure that the puppies will be healthy and that the practices of the breeder are normal. 

Any advice that you could give me on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd also be interested in information about this breeder. It looks to me that the first litter is co-owned with Eldorado (Richmond area?) because the litter is posted on that website. Is this common for breeders to do?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that's the same breeding my breeder has on her own website since she co-owns flame with Julie. I have seen this web page before. Her Goldens are beautiful! Flame kinda reminds me of Mercy (Hey they have some of the same ancestors). Tonka was also bred by my breeder, Chris. He also has some of the same ancestors as Mercy as well. Flame's mother is co-owned between Chris and Michelle. Chris also co-owned Mercy's mother with Michelle, hence the Eldorado n Fawnboro in the titles. Man, if Mercy was age 6 or 7 and not 1 years of age I would want one of those pups! Good luck! I would love a dog like Mozart! He is just so beautiful!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I think this might be a good fit for you. I would recommend asking to see up to date eye clearances. I am betting she has them but just has not sent them in. I would also suggest a visit. Getting to know the breeder and meeting the dogs can make a big differnce in your decision to wait for these possible puppies. 

I actually like the honesty about the price difference. There a big differance between a International Champion (IntCh) and a UKC or U-CH and a HUGE difference between those and an AKC (Am Ch) champion. There are some folks out there who count on puppy buyer not knowing the difference and charge just as much for puppies out of IntCh or U-Ch parents as other offering AM CH parents.

I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

LJack, thank you so much for the advice. I have spoken with Julie at length and we are looking to set up a meeting within the next couple of weeks. I suppose that when I meet with her I can ask her about the eye clearances. I really hope that this works out!


----------



## Sandy's Dad (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi A.Ware1, do you have ay updates? I am "in the market" and I am considering Golden Rose but there is not a lot of information online.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sandy's Dad, I definitely recommend them. They may not have a lot of information online but that doesn't necessarily mean that they are not reputable. When I emailed Julie for the first time to inquire about her future litters she was more than willing to answer all of my questions and provided me with the links to the dam and sire's clearances. When I went to visit her, the kennels were clean and the dogs were all gorgeous and healthy. She requires anyone interested in a puppy to visit her and I found that to be a really good sign. When I arrived she already had the dam and sire of the litter that I was interested out so that I could meet them personally and she showed me puppies from the dam and sire's previous litters. 

She's been breeding goldens for 17 years and when I asked her what got her started she was honest with me and told me that she had just been interested in pairing two dogs together to see what puppies would come out and that's the kind of story that you obviously want to stay away from when searching for a reputable breeder. Since then she has started showing her dogs and screening her dogs so that the outcome are healthy goldens with temperament in mind. 

My decision to pick Golden Rose Kennel as my breeder also was affected by her affiliation with Eldorado Goldens, which is a very reputable breeder in my area. The final decision for me was that this particular litter was affordable for me where many of the breeders I talked to were asking for $1500 and up.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I just wanted to keep everyone updated on what has been going on with me. I finally went to Golden Rose Kennel to pick my puppy yesterday! It was such a hard decision, considering that all of the girls were absolutely beautiful and had wonderful temperaments, but I finally chose girl #3. Her name is going to be Korra!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations, what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a beautiful baby girl. Isn't it great to have a background with her breeder too! Now you have a mentor for life, it is the way it should be.


----------

